# barista hustle advanced coffee making online course



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks interesting, seems they've really thought about the content:

https://baristahustle.com/products/advanced-coffee-making-course

Anybody interested?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Looks interesting, seems they've really thought about the content:
> 
> https://baristahustle.com/products/advanced-coffee-making-course
> 
> Anybody interested?


I'm interested, price looks a bit steep for purely online material.

Have you enquired about volume price at all?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I haven't but sounds a good idea.

My initial reaction was that it represented quite good value for money.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> I haven't but sounds a good idea.
> 
> My initial reaction was that it represented quite good value for money.


Cool,

You going to pop them an email or should I?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah go for it Ian, cheers.

If I went for this it wouldn't be for a month or so anyway


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah go for it Ian, cheers.
> 
> If I went for this it wouldn't be for a month or so anyway


Done,

I will update this thread as and when I hear more.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its cheap in comparison to other SCAA training, although not essential a refractometer would look useful and unless you want to get into or buy into measuring extraction yield then I don't think you are going to get as much from it.

I love his writing but without someone being there to taste and observe i wonder what a home barista is going to get from it ( as opposed to a cafe employee that may have someone to shadow them and help them through it ) or what isnt already covered by previous BH articles or the online tutorials.

It can't teach you to taste anymore than you can at the moment , so if you can't tell sour or bitter it won't help you with that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I know i havent taken the course that online , so yeah I am just being a grouch , but how many times do people just struggle with what their coffee tasted like and how to adjust it , no matter how much advice is given on here, or are pointed at articles on BH or other resources . IMHO I think the money may be better spent training one on one with someone, tasting adjusting, looking at technique, hell Gary D even used to bring a VST with him. How . All the best stuff I have learn't has been with others , looking at techniques , helping taste and adjust etc be these - forum events , cuppings , having people round my house , sessions with coffee pros and other baristas .


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I know i havent taken the course that online , so yeah I am just being a grouch , but how many times do people just struggle with what their coffee tasted like and how to adjust it , no matter how much advice is given on here, or are pointed at articles on BH or other resources . IMHO I think the money may be better spent training one on one with someone, tasting adjusting, looking at technique, hell Gary D even used to bring a VST with him. How . All the best stuff I have learn't has been with others , looking at techniques , helping taste and adjust etc be these - forum events , cuppings , having people round my house , sessions with coffee pros and other baristas .


I have a bias here but also whole heartedly agree!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I know i havent taken the course that online , so yeah I am just being a grouch , but how many times do people just struggle with what their coffee tasted like and how to adjust it , no matter how much advice is given on here, or are pointed at articles on BH or other resources . IMHO I think the money may be better spent training one on one with someone, tasting adjusting, looking at technique, hell Gary D even used to bring a VST with him. How . All the best stuff I have learn't has been with others , looking at techniques , helping taste and adjust etc be these - forum events , cuppings , having people round my house , sessions with coffee pros and other baristas .


I agree with this - but then I would because I have a forum member coming to my house on Friday to teach me stuff... and the value for money is on a different planet to this BH stuff.

I think for some though, perhaps me included, the price is low enough on this to give it a go anyway? I've not looked at this further than the contents though I've assumed the video content is as well articulated as his written stuff


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@kennyboy993

Group prices are:


5+ - $110 each.

20+ - $90 each.

50+ - $70 each.

100+ - $60 each.

200+ - $50 each.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

igm45 said:


> @kennyboy993
> 
> Group prices are:
> 
> ...


Is that Australian or US $?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Is that Australian or US $?


US


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

igm45 said:


> US


So about £77.38 for 5+ at current exchange rates.

That's quite a nice reduction on the price of a single.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> So about £77.38 for 5+ at current exchange rates.
> 
> That's quite a nice reduction on the price of a single.


Certainly is,

I wonder how much genuine interest there is.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the investigation img ;-)


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm interested at £77.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

From Barista Hustle facebook yesterday:

The Advanced Coffee Making course is now available for free trial! Follow the link to take Chapter 2: Extraction. The quiz and a downloadable Coffee Algebra cheat sheet are included too!
















https://learn.baristahustle.com/courses/advanced-coffee-making-trial


----------



## sanadsaad (Feb 24, 2018)

So did anyone go for this course in the end?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I just got an email to advise that they are changing to a Netflix style sub model. $15 pm.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks like good value to obtain a certificate for coffee corner decoration









Seriously though, I'd really like to back up my coffee knowledge with some sort of affordable training.

I'm not planning to sign on as a novice barista. However, what they charge to school you through the different SCAA/SCAE levels appears ridiculous to me! Only wondering of what use it would be to take a proprietary course... can't see an SCA reference anywhere? Would employers accept it as proof of education?


----------



## Jairo (Sep 30, 2018)

Sure that can help you, Its a awesome course

same like this guide in spanish

https://procrastinafacil.com/guia-completa-barista/


----------

